# mcdonalds



## coz666 (Mar 20, 2009)

sillyness


----------



## Noongato (Mar 20, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Im gonna totally go to maccas now and see if i can win me one of those!!!


----------



## Tozzay (Mar 20, 2009)

ew.


----------



## coz666 (Mar 20, 2009)

bye ronald


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 20, 2009)

lmao..... extra crunchy. 

I'd totally try eat it. Everything is edible when it's fried.


----------



## aoife (Mar 20, 2009)

gross!!! it doesn't look real!! how did they not spot that when they were frying it.


----------



## coz666 (Mar 20, 2009)

sure you have no money


----------



## -Peter (Mar 20, 2009)

You know its fake because its to big a serve.


----------



## method (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Hoon84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Heres an interesting fact whil we are on the topic of McDonalds.....
The only reason they put pickles on their burgers is because if they didnt they would be classed as a confectionary product because of the extreme amount of sugar it contains!!:shock:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 20, 2009)

The first one can't be real... can it??? :shock:


----------



## kandi (Mar 20, 2009)

hot and spicy or original?


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 21, 2009)

That pic is so old, saw it years ago!! But its still great, lucky I dont eat nuggets!!
GOOOOO BIG MACS!!!
Actually I worked for both Inghams and Steggles and whenever I would find I chook head that was still attached to the chook I would rip it off and shove it inside followed by the seasoning, so if anyone ever found a chook head when hoeing into the seasoning, my apoligies  Another fun thing I use to do with the heads is you put your finger inside there mouth and pop ther eye balls out then throw em too the girls who would freak out!! They would kind of look like them fish with the googly eyes :lol: I know, Im a sicko but it gets boring packing thousands of chooks a day!!


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 21, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Heres an interesting fact whil we are on the topic of McDonalds.....
> The only reason they put pickles on their burgers is because if they didnt they would be classed as a confectionary product because of the extreme amount of sugar it contains!!:shock:


 
Another classic Mcdonalds urban myth... just like the one bout thick shakes being all pig fat. Or the one bout the apple pies being made out of Choko... Or the onw bout them using fake or precooked eggs on their mcmuffins....

I'm a trade qualified Chef who has worked at Mcdonalds in the past.... Can't be too bad - I still eat there on occasion....


----------



## Australis (Mar 21, 2009)

Over there its hard to find a loaf of bread that isn't heavily laced with sugar!


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

just like myth there cheese being 2 chemicals off of being plastic lol

no matter how bad it is for ya, if i could eat maccas, i would daily


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 21, 2009)

The docco SUPER SIZE ME says it all.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 21, 2009)

Australis said:


> Over there its hard to find a loaf of bread that isn't heavily laced with sugar!



So true! we found that when we went holidaying in the US last year!


----------



## nightowl (Mar 21, 2009)

I worked in maccas for about 6 months or so back in 2001 doing maintenance and ate that stuff for breakfast, lunch and tea ... (staff discounts!!) I didn't eat anything else but DID exercise during that time and had no ill effects from it.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2009)

In reality, people forget about many of the sponsorship deals and charity events this company organises. People have to take responsibility of their own decisions and choices...like anything! Alcohol companies cop a bad rap because people "choose" to over-indulge. Moderation...I don't think some people know the meaning of the word!

I think because it's an American based company people get all up in arms about it and jump on the "I hate Maccas" wagon. The fact is the Australian based McDonalds franchises provide Australians (young & old) with job opportunities and potential life-long career choices. 

I love their coffees, but try and dodge eating their burgers etc. Then you also have to consider their low-fat options they have provided also! It's a company that has moved with the times!

(as funny as it is about the bloke wheel-burrowing his gut )


----------



## Hoon84 (Mar 21, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Another classic Mcdonalds urban myth... just like the one bout thick shakes being all pig fat. Or the one bout the apple pies being made out of Choko... Or the onw bout them using fake or precooked eggs on their mcmuffins....
> 
> I'm a trade qualified Chef who has worked at Mcdonalds in the past.... Can't be too bad - I still eat there on occasion....


 

You may be a chef, but your not a dietician, do some research and find out how much sugar is actually in a McDonalds burger..

Oh and heres another interesting fact...Chefs are the most prone to commiting suicide out of any other profession


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 21, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> Oh and heres another interesting fact...Chefs are the most prone to commiting suicide out of any other profession


 Er.., Just had to add that litle extra fact mate?


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 21, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> In reality, people forget about many of the sponsorship deals and charity events this company organises. People have to take responsibility of their own decisions and choices...like anything! Alcohol companies cop a bad rap because people "choose" to over-indulge. Moderation...I don't think some people know the meaning of the word!
> 
> I think because it's an American based company people get all up in arms about it and jump on the "I hate Maccas" wagon. The fact is the Australian based McDonalds franchises provide Australians (young & old) with job opportunities and potential life-long career choices.
> 
> ...



You may find that a few people don't eat at McDonalds because of what the company stands for. It is not a company that has "moved with the times!"
McDonalds is a company that had to be dragged, kicking and screaming, into line. Usually by court action and protracted disputation. And occasionally by movies/docos.
Ironically, it was the Howard Govt that finally forced them to pay an allegedly 'acceptable' min wage to their younger employees. _<Which benefitted McDonalds in the long run, as it allowed no penalties, a ****ty wage and a guarantee that none of their workers would be able to be protected by unionisation of the workplace> 
_It did stop Mc Donalds starting employees at, say, 11am, clocking them off at 2pm and asking them to come back at 4pm (without pay).... thats a good thing when you are a kid.

All the pro-McDonalds people trot out the same old ignorant lines....
It hasn't anything to do with the fact that it's a US company - more the fact that it is rubbish food, and their clientele are blind to anything that doesn't sate them, fill their guts or have a clown telling them that _everything is OK!_

Tomorrow I'll pass, yet again, a few thousand McDonalds wrappers on the way....


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 21, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> You may be a chef, but your not a dietician, do some research and find out how much sugar is actually in a McDonalds burger..
> 
> Oh and heres another interesting fact...Chefs are the most prone to commiting suicide out of any other profession


 
That fact I understand!!! A lot of people don't get the stress that chefs come under at times... 

And as for the sugar fact I've used the same burger buns at other establishments - It's not just a maccas thing... do a little research yourself and you'll find there is more sugars in an old fashion corner shop hamburger with the works!!!!!!


----------



## mark83 (Mar 21, 2009)

not good for you but still gotta have it every couple of months


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> You may find that a few people don't eat at McDonalds because of what the company stands for. It is not a company that has "moved with the times!"
> McDonalds is a company that had to be dragged, kicking and screaming, into line. Usually by court action and protracted disputation. And occasionally by movies/docos.
> Ironically, it was the Howard Govt that finally forced them to pay an allegedly 'acceptable' min wage to their younger employees. _<Which benefitted McDonalds in the long run, as it allowed no penalties, a ****ty wage and a guarantee that none of their workers would be able to be protected by unionisation of the workplace>
> _It did stop Mc Donalds starting employees at, say, 11am, clocking them off at 2pm and asking them to come back at 4pm (without pay).... thats a good thing when you are a kid.
> ...



You've given me nothing but what the typical anti-McDonalds hype brigade pumps out! Are these you're own thoughts???

What you fail to see is people can choose to work these jobs. McDonalds isn't the ONLY employer out there! Get a job at Coles or Safeway or some of those other dead-end positions if you feel so strongly about it. Nobody is holding a gun against anyone's head to work there.

YES, the company has moved with the times! These days you find more adults than kids going into the place because their main "money spinner" is coffee. Their McCafe's are perhaps their biggest earner within the restaurant itself and quite frankly I think they produce a better coffee than many of your typical coffee vendors!

The McDonalds corporation sponsors sporting events - EVERYWHERE! From Auskick to the FIFA World Cup.

Their McHappy Day alone last year scored $2 million dollars for their sick & terminally ill children who seek the help of the McDonalds House program. 

Fair dinkum, I'd love to hear some of the other horrible things this company does, other than having its ties with an American company (which, by the way, this is not America ) so that I may educate myself further about the evil corporate giant that is McDonalds. Let's start on Coca Cola next and other large corporate companies simply because we have to have the tall poppy syndrome about them all. 

These are massive companies! Like your typical government or anything else to that scale they aren't going to please everyone with everything, it's a business there to make money primarily, but then what it does with many of that excess is pump it back into communities in the way of sporting sponsorships and charity programs. Seriously, please list me some of the negatives about them. I take your point with workers salaries, that has always seemed to be a bit of an issue with them, but I'd be interested to hear more.

(ps: I don't even know why I'm sticking up for them, I don't even like their food :lol


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 22, 2009)

OH NO A MAC ATTACK!!! I dont care who loves it or hates it, I eat maccas twice a week and love it, I use to eat it everyday back in my bachelor days and thats when I was in the army fit as a fiddle and skinny as a rake, Im still skinny now, its these fat slobs that were fat before they started munging on maccas that give em a bad name if ya ate 50 servings a day of lettuce I reckon ya would get fat too!!
As for maccas being bad to their workers and yadda yadda who CARES!! As long as my burgers ready I dont care what they do to get it to me LOL!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks every one, you have inspired me to go for a quick drive and get a feed of maccas. Nothing can put me off the stuff


----------



## missllama (Mar 22, 2009)

seriously who cares how unhealthy the place is lol at the end of the day it tastes good?

u only live once, mite aswel eat all the crap u can while ur alive ... i would rather then eating grose veggies and all that nasty healthy stuff lol!

i would do anything to be able to live off maccas and hungry jacks n kfc lol


----------



## Nikki. (Mar 22, 2009)

moosenoose said:


>


 What a babe :lol:


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 22, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> You've given me nothing but what the typical anti-McDonalds hype brigade pumps out! Are these you're own thoughts???
> 
> What you fail to see is people can choose to work these jobs. McDonalds isn't the ONLY employer out there! Get a job at Coles or Safeway or some of those other dead-end positions if you feel so strongly about it. Nobody is holding a gun against anyone's head to work there.
> 
> ...



I hope you aren't serious. Forget the whole anti-US-corporate-paranoia-thingy that you are pushing. If you read my post properly, it is spelled out. Nothing to do with that.

It's more to do with how the company treats/treated it's workers and it's stubborn nature. That it donates some money to sports and charities is truly irrelevant. It's not sponsorship either - it is paid advertising. Regardless of how you look at it, it is advertising. I give time and money to organisations and you won't see my companys logo on hoardings nor pamphlets/stickers et al.

Treat their workers like rubbish, change a little when years of activism forces them and then proclaim to be new, fresh and green ... kinda like a wife beater that keeps getting arrested and in court, and after a while he tells the police "Yeah, I still hit her, but now I kiss her afterwards"
I'm honestly not trying to sway people on this. It's just my opinion. I couldn't give a rats a+se whether people eat there. 
I got a good laugh from some of the comments though..._you'll have to do it with a Forrest Gump aiksent_ "I don't give a damn, I just want somethang in my gut... food in mah guts.."

Reprobates.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 22, 2009)

food is yummy, Go quarter pounders and double beef burgars


and plus if there was no Mc Donalds where would all the 17 year olds go to show off there cars lol...cant get into the clubs yet so they go to the Mc a Nats lol...they even dance in the car park to there own stereo............:lol::lol::lol:

I can Only speak for Penrith LOL


----------



## m.punja (Mar 22, 2009)

Moosenoose! How many times do I have to tell you? My dad doesn't eat mcdonalds, he was just working on the site next door.


----------



## BT (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmm, how do you know how maccas treats their workers if you have not worked there, and you would find they actually pay quite good compared to other jobs in simmilar food places.
BT


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 22, 2009)

I've worked for worse than Macdonalds and I'll guarantee there are a lot of of Chefs/cooks/apprentices/kitchenhands that have too


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 22, 2009)

I've eaten beetles, moths, bees, termites, spiders, scorpions, cockroaches, grasshoppers... more types of animals than most people have heard of, and all sorts of other things most people wouldn't recognise as food, but I cringe at the thought of eating the stuff they serve at McDonald's! My partner refused to watch me eat breakfast for the first few months we were together because she thought by favourite morning meal was too gross (three raw eggs in a glass of milk) :lol: I don't understand why people think the stuff they serve tastes good. It's not the least healthy stuff around (not that I'd be keen to make a habit of eating the other stuff either!) but it _tastes_ awful! I'm also not keen on the whole multinational corporation stuff, but it's almost impossible to avoid them in a country like Australia.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> I hope you aren't serious. Forget the whole anti-US-corporate-paranoia-thingy that you are pushing. If you read my post properly, it is spelled out. Nothing to do with that.
> 
> It's more to do with how the company treats/treated it's workers and it's stubborn nature. That it donates some money to sports and charities is truly irrelevant. It's not sponsorship either - it is paid advertising. Regardless of how you look at it, it is advertising. I give time and money to organisations and you won't see my companys logo on hoardings nor pamphlets/stickers et al.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I see what you're saying, and yes I am serious  I was wondering if you were the one joking 

But still, I don't think it's all bad regardless of whether you "believe" they do the majority of their charities merely for advertising purposes. Have you seen how bad some of the staff are anyway? Seems to reflect the wage if it's as bad as you say it is.

Cheers


m.punja said:


> Moosenoose! How many times do I have to tell you? My dad doesn't eat mcdonalds, he was just working on the site next door.




only a few more times 8)



Sdaji said:


> but I cringe at the thought of eating the stuff they serve at McDonald's!



My thoughts also. Exactly what is that 100% beef?? 100% compacted cows intestine? :lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 22, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> food is yummy, Go quarter pounders and double beef burgars
> 
> 
> and plus if there was no Mc Donalds where would all the 17 year olds go to show off there cars lol...cant get into the clubs yet so they go to the Mc a Nats lol...they even dance in the car park to there own stereo............:lol::lol::lol:
> ...


LMAO I knew you were talking about Penrith before I even got to the last bit of your post!!!
Newcastle is much of the same only difference all the drunks congregrate after all the clubs have shut and lots of fights break out!!


----------



## phatt01 (Mar 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> You may find that a few people don't eat at McDonalds because of what the company stands for. It is not a company that has "moved with the times!"
> McDonalds is a company that had to be dragged, kicking and screaming, into line. Usually by court action and protracted disputation. And occasionally by movies/docos.
> Ironically, it was the Howard Govt that finally forced them to pay an allegedly 'acceptable' min wage to their younger employees. _<Which benefitted McDonalds in the long run, as it allowed no penalties, a ****ty wage and a guarantee that none of their workers would be able to be protected by unionisation of the workplace> _
> It did stop Mc Donalds starting employees at, say, 11am, clocking them off at 2pm and asking them to come back at 4pm (without pay).... thats a good thing when you are a kid.
> ...


 
Most of us take the food out of the wrappers, must get a painfull passing them, and ON THE MOVE:shock:, as you say ON THE WAY........


----------



## LauraM (Mar 22, 2009)

lol these pics are hilarious


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Mar 22, 2009)

i want maccas now !!


----------



## missllama (Mar 23, 2009)

omg salad fingers im going to have nightmares now

rusty spoooooons


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn..the pic I posted was already on here :lol:

No drama....I found this one. One of their "least" prominent stores 

I dare say the staff are underpaid here 8)


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 23, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> LMAO I knew you were talking about Penrith before I even got to the last bit of your post!!!
> Newcastle is much of the same only difference all the drunks congregrate after all the clubs have shut and lots of fights break out!!


 
memories of 3am cheeseburgers at King st..... priceless


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 23, 2009)

100% beef I assume means they can't include offal, but the cuts of beef must be pretty nasty :lol: Grisle, tendon, etc etc still technically count. Once it's minced up it's not so bad... I suppose... sort of...

In a very strange and disturbing way, I actually sort of feel like going out and eating something from McDonald's now :shock: I know I'd regret it if I actually did it. I've eaten from there four times since 2001 and regretted it every one of them.


----------



## cement (Mar 23, 2009)

I threw a beef pattie out the window to my mates dog about twenty years ago and he didnt eat it.
ITS STILL THERE!


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> 100% beef I assume means they can't include offal, but the cuts of beef must be pretty nasty :lol: Grisle, tendon, etc etc still technically count. Once it's minced up it's not so bad... I suppose... sort of....



The more animal they use the better though right? Then again I love haggis so maybe my view is skewed.. >.>

Menwhile I'm a sucker for Quarter pounders. McSociety ftw! *sigh*


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 23, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> The more animal they use the better though right? Then again I love haggis so maybe my view is skewed.. >.>
> 
> Menwhile I'm a sucker for Quarter pounders. McSociety ftw! *sigh*



Oh, offal doesn't bother me at all, but I think new regulations have made 'meat' exclude offal. Some manufacturers of pies, smallgoods, etc used to include offal in their products and include it as 'meat', 'beef', 'mutton' etc in the ingredients list. I think one of the main pushes for the change is law was mad cow disease which is carried in offal but not muscle (meat).


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Oh, offal doesn't bother me at all, but I think new regulations have made 'meat' exclude offal. Some manufacturers of pies, smallgoods, etc used to include offal in their products and include it as 'meat', 'beef', 'mutton' etc in the ingredients list. I think one of the main pushes for the change is law was mad cow disease which is carried in offal but not muscle (meat).



Well that's excellent news then, I had no idea.
Meanwhile, I don't know what I was thinking suggesting you have a problem with offal considering you consume raw eggs :|


----------



## tooninoz (Mar 23, 2009)

phatt01 said:


> Most of us take the food out of the wrappers, must get a painfull passing them, and ON THE MOVE:shock:, as you say ON THE WAY........



Thanks. Thanks for the input and all the smilies. 
Next caller......


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 23, 2009)

I worked at Parramatta Maccas when I was a kid, not the worst place to work for but not so great either.... I was cleaning around a fry vat one day, it was school holidays and super busy, and my hand slipped and went into the vat. All of my fingers on my left hand were burned and blistered (they looked like an apple pie)... anyway, they wouldn't let me go home! They made me make drinks for the rest of the busy lunch rush.... I worked another 2 hours with my hand in a bucket of ice water with third degree burns.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 23, 2009)

Bax155 said:


> That pic is so old, saw it years ago!! But its still great, lucky I dont eat nuggets!!
> GOOOOO BIG MACS!!!
> Actually I worked for both Inghams and Steggles and whenever I would find I chook head that was still attached to the chook I would rip it off and shove it inside followed by the seasoning, so if anyone ever found a chook head when hoeing into the seasoning, my apoligies  *Another fun thing I use to do with the heads is you put your finger inside there mouth and pop ther eye balls out then throw em too the girls who would freak out!! They would kind of look like them fish with the googly eyes :lol: I know, Im a sicko but it gets boring packing thousands of chooks a day!*!


 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

how do you get a job at one of those places? sounds like fun!


Will


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 23, 2009)

willia6 said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> how do you get a job at one of those places? sounds like fun!
> 
> ...


Probably the easiest place to get a job, but trust me it traps you I was stuck there for 5 years, I had heaps of fun yeah but at a price, I was constantly in and out of the supervisors office but Im use to being in trouble so this was fun too talking my way out of stuff!!
I guess you could say Im a trouble maker or the class clown :lol::lol::lol:
Some things never changs


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Mar 29, 2009)

Worked at Maccas for a little over a year, and sadly enough they paid better than when I worked at a Chemist as a dispencing pharamacy assistant (the one who gives you your drugs). I know all the nastiness too -- and it isn't all that bad. I still eat there maybe once or twice a week (Uni student lol) but I know the risks of eating it. 

((Oh yeah and 100% beef means it was a 100% at one point. The way they make it is they debone the cow, take out anything that might kill us, put it in a blender and mince it to a paste. They use special edible cardboard to form the shape of the patties, because once the pureed beef goes on them [the cardboard thingos], they absorb it like a teenage boy watching a porno.))


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 29, 2009)

Take away is simply a TREAT not an everyday meal ...if eaten like a treat its not that bad ..if eaten as a regular meal then you have got major problems ...I dont have any type of take away resturant where I live ,the closest Maccas or any other "family" resturant is 55kms away ...so if my family gets maccas or anything else of that nature its a treat ...


----------



## Hoon84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> 100% beef I assume means they can't include offal, but the cuts of beef must be pretty nasty :lol: Grisle, tendon, etc etc still technically count. Once it's minced up it's not so bad... I suppose... sort of...
> 
> In a very strange and disturbing way, I actually sort of feel like going out and eating something from McDonald's now :shock: I know I'd regret it if I actually did it. I've eaten from there four times since 2001 and regretted it every one of them.


 


They claim there burgers are made with '100% Aussie Beef' because that is the name of the company they purchase their beef from, whether it is made from 100% beef or not is debatable but if they purchase their meat from a company called '100% Aussie Beef' Then legally they can cay that.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> They claim there burgers are made with '100% Aussie Beef' because that is the name of the company they purchase their beef from, whether it is made from 100% beef or not is debatable but if they purchase their meat from a company called '100% Aussie Beef' Then legally they can cay that.



That's another urban myth, and if they did try that they'd be in a lot of legal trouble.

Speaking of urban myths, one story I've heard a lot over the years but never confirmed, is that McDonald's primarily makes money from real estate rather than selling 'food'. This sounds possible, actually quite probable. Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd KILL for a Happy Meal now! But I can't, doing the whole skinning down thing for my coming 21st in November.
Thanks guys >_>
*eats a can of tuna instead*


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 29, 2009)

McDonalds biggest money earner is fries! I think the box of fries costs around $22, in that box you get 6 individual bags (i think its 6, might be 8) anyway, 1 bag of frozen fries makes up approximately 10 medium serves of fries.... anyone remember what medium fries cost? I think it works out to be about $80 dollars profit on each box of fries.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 29, 2009)

rebeccalg said:


> McDonalds biggest money earner is fries! I think the box of fries costs around $22, in that box you get 6 individual bags (i think its 6, might be 8) anyway, 1 bag of frozen fries makes up approximately 10 medium serves of fries.... anyone remember what medium fries cost? I think it works out to be about $80 dollars profit on each box of fries.



Minus wages (admittedly minimal  ), rates, advertising, electricity, cooking lard, etc etc etc.


----------



## missllama (Mar 29, 2009)

Greebo said:


> I've never heard of this "McDonalds", are they anything like Krusty Burger?



nah krusty burger is way better


----------



## TedBundy (Mar 29, 2009)

Gross.......feed it to my black head. They'll eat anything.


----------



## Boney (Mar 29, 2009)

macdonalds beef is just the trim off all primal cuts of beef ect shank, chuck,blade,ribs,cube roll, rump ,navel ends ,ect , from all grades of beef , from grass and grain feed cattle .. yearling - 8 teeth cattle . cow ,steer and bull.. . and on that trim there is alot of bone chips ,small absases, worm like things , blood clots, . . the trim goes out at 65 %meat 35% fat . trim is about $1.60- $2.20 kg wholesale . so there is some useless info for you all:lol:


----------



## missllama (Mar 29, 2009)

mmmmm trimmm..... "drools"

stuff u all who can eat maccas i ENVY U


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 29, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> macdonalds beef is just the trim off all primal cuts of beef ect shank, chuck,blade,ribs,cube roll, rump ,navel ends ,ect , from all grades of beef , from grass and grain feed cattle .. yearling - 8 teeth cattle . cow ,steer and bull.. . and on that trim there is alot of bone chips ,small absases, worm like things , blood clots, . . the trim goes out at 65 %meat 35% fat . trim is about $1.60- $2.20 kg wholesale . so there is some useless info for you all:lol:


 
All the good bits....


----------

